# RV for us poor folk



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Home made?


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

They are better than mine! :wink:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Drummer,

Your MH is:





Exactly that, isn't it?

The best I ever saw was on TV and the guy had built a spiral staircase made of wood in it. Cannot remember exactly but may have been based on a Mini!

Chris


----------

